# Sticky  Aloe vera detox for birds



## svetlak

Hello, everyone!

I just stumbled upon a link that has a wealth of useful information in it regarding herbal remedies for parrots:

Winged Wisdom Pet Bird Magazine - Kitchen Physician V - Herbal Remedies For Parrots and Pet Birds

Here is an extract that I read. I concerns aloe vera detoxification for birds:

"ALOE DETOX-- About a year ago, I wrote an account in an on-line newsletter of an adult female eclectus that I own who became seriously ill. After undergoing every imaginable test and treatment protocol by two veterinarians, no diagnosis could be made and the bird was sent home to be "kept comfortable." In desperation, I went browsing in a health food store with the hope of finding something that might save my beloved bird. Both vets had mentioned liver damage so I decided to try a liver-detoxifying agent called Aloe Detox by Naturade. I was shocked at the immediate response--her appetite returned, she began perching for the first time in weeks and she became responsive to her surroundings again.
After a couple weeks of steady improvement and when she seemed normal again, I took her back to one of the treating vets for blood work. He was pleasantly surprised just to see her alive, and he drew blood for re-testing. He phoned me with the results of the CBC and said "If I had not drawn the blood myself, I would not believe that it came from the same bird. All of her liver values are completely normal!"
In hindsight, I wish that I had kept a log of all her treatments, including the Aloe Detox, but the dosage that I used was, at best, unscientific, being simply all that I could get into her. I made her drinking water half Aloe Detox, soaked her bird bread in it, and put it on everything that she would eat. Being a non-toxic product, I felt that there was no danger of overdosing her. Due to the serious nature of her condition, there was nothing to lose.
The veterinarian who published the on-line newsletter in which I recounted this story became interested in Aloe Detox . Here is what Dr. M.L Simmons says about the product.

"After the hen recovered fully and resumed her role as part of a prolific producing pair, I started recommending Aloe Detox in cases where antibiotics, anti-fungals, and other treatments had failed. The results were so startling that I became more and more convinced that we had stumbled onto something. Sometimes the favorable responses could be seen within two to three hours. We have given it to babies as young as one day old, and to adult birds, with no side effects.
We are now using it prior to antibiotics, which so far has resulted in no need for the antibiotics, which can have damaging effects on bone marrow and immune systems. We do not know how Aloe Detox works--it may be a powerful natural antibiotic, or it may be a powerful stimulator of the immune system, or some combination thereof. Initially we use it full strength as the liquid in the feeding formulation. I usually recommend a little BeneBac (probiotic) and a little handfeeding powder mixed well and fairly liquid. Sometimes we have had to dribble the fluid into the side of the beak as the chick was no longer responding at all. (If possible, tubing would be a good approach.)
After a positive response, we reduce the strength of the Aloe Detox by adding water to make up the difference. Then over a period of two days we gradually eliminate the detox gel and replace it with water. Two of my vet friends, initially very wary of "herbal cures", were convinced to try it and they now keep it in stock in their clinics at all times. (It is a very good vehicle for delivering oral medications in dogs and cats and is absolutely fantastic for canine and feline simple enteric disorders and diarrhea.) This stuff really does work!!!""

...Had I known about this stuff, I would have tried it with my little Kapi whom I lost exactly a week ago

I hope it will help improve/save the life of at least one birdie. The more, the better.


----------



## PetiteLola

Wow! Thanks for sharing Svetla! My Lola's taking antibiotics right now, so I'll check if we can get her some aloe-detox.

I'm sorry for the loss of your sweet Kapi. We all feel that way when we lose a loved one, feel like "had I known, I would've done more!". But you know as well as I that we can only do our best. It might not bring us much comfort, but it's the sad reality of lifes' limits and our human limits as well.

Maybe you'll get to use this on another one of your friends eventually. At leat Kapi's not suffering anymore.


----------



## svetlak

Hi, Mireille. I wish you luck with little Lola.


----------

